# My Basement HT System



## ezdriver (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been slowly putting this together over the past year and really enjoy it:

*HDTV*: Samsung LN-40A550 LCD 
*AV Receiver*: Denon 4310-CI 
*Audio Amplifier*: Emotiva XPA-3 
*Blu-ray Player*: Panasonic DMP-BD55K 
*HD DVD Player*:	Toshiba HD-A35 
*CD Player*: Yamaha CDC-697
*Front Speakers*:	Paradigm Studio 60 v5 
*Center Speaker*:	Paradigm Studio CC590 v5	
*Surround Speakers*: Paradigm Studio 10 v5 
*Subwoofer*: SVS PB10-NSD 
*Acoustic Treatment*:	GIK Tri-Trap(2), 244 Bass Trap(2), 242 Acoustic Panel(3)

I use it for roughly 90% movies and 10% music.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice gear..:T


----------

